# Erstes kleines Android Programm will nicht so recht...



## yoKurt (19. Aug 2014)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir ein wohl bekanntes Tutorial bei Youtube angeschaut um einen Einstieg in die Android Programmierung zu bekommen, nachdem ich mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit Java beschäftige. Ich benutze Eclipse. Es sollen ganz simpel 2 Zahlen addiert und das Ergebnis nach Klick auf einen Button ausgegeben werden. Leider will es nicht so recht laufen:

```
package com.example.rechner2;

import android.os.Bundle;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.EditText;
import android.app.Activity;
public class MainActivity extends Activity {

	@Override
	protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
	}
	public void onButtonClick(View view){
		int firstSummand = 2;
		int secondSummand = 3;
		int sum;
		
		EditText Field1 = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.editTextFirstSummand);
		if (Field1.getText().length() == 0 ){
			return;
		}
		EditText Field2 = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.editTextSecondSummand);
		if (Field2.getText().length() == 0){
			return;
		}
		EditText FieldSum = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.editTextResult);
		firstSummand = Integer.parseInt(Field1.getText().toString());
		secondSummand = Integer.parseInt(Field2.getText().toString());
		sum = firstSummand + secondSummand;
		FieldSum.setText(sum);
		
		
	}

	@Override
	public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
		// Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
		getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
		return true;
	}

}
```

Hier die dazugehörige XML Datei:


```
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:paddingBottom="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin"
    android:paddingLeft="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin"
    android:paddingRight="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin"
    android:paddingTop="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin"
    tools:context=".MainActivity" >

    <TextView
        android:id="@+id/textView1"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:text="@string/figure1"
        android:textAppearance="?android:attr/textAppearanceLarge" />

 <EditText
        android:id="@+id/editTextFirstSummand"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/textView2"
        android:layout_below="@+id/textView1"
        android:ems="10"
        android:inputType="numberDecimal" />

    <TextView
        android:id="@+id/textView2"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/textView1"
        android:layout_below="@+id/textView1"
        android:layout_marginTop="44dp"
        android:text="@string/figure2"
        android:textAppearance="?android:attr/textAppearanceLarge" />

    <EditText
        android:id="@+id/editTextSecondSummand"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/textView2"
        android:layout_below="@+id/textView2"
        android:ems="10"
        android:inputType="numberDecimal" />

    <Button
        android:id="@+id/button1"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignRight="@+id/editTextSecondSummand"
        android:layout_below="@+id/editTextSecondSummand"
        android:layout_marginTop="71dp"
        android:text="@string/resultButton"
        android:onClick="onButtonClick" />

    <EditText
        android:id="@+id/editTextResult"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignRight="@+id/button1"
        android:layout_below="@+id/button1"
        android:layout_marginTop="20dp"
        android:ems="10"
        android:inputType="numberDecimal" />


</RelativeLayout>
```

Ich benutze mein Galaxy Note 8 um die App direkt über Eclipse zu testen. Wenn ich nun den Button klicke erscheint nur: rechner2 angehalten. Ein virtuelles Gerät benutze ich nicht, da ich es so interessanter finde und es so schneller geht. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## yoKurt (20. Aug 2014)

Habe jetzt den Fehler gefunden. Bei der Ergebnisausgabe muss der Wert zu einem String mit valueOf() umgewandelt werden.


----------

